# SPECIAL AKFF JUNIORS FISHING COMP.



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks to the generous donation of AKFF member BUFF we have a bunch of great lures to use as prizes in the FIRST EVER AKFF juniors fishing comp.  Yay!

This comp is open to all AKFF junior members (or children of AKFF members) aged up to 16 years and we will have a boy and girl category.

Best fish at the end of the entry period as judged by BUFF will win a great selection of hard body and soft plastic lures, kindly donated by BUFF. The fish may be an estuary, freshwater or saltwater species. The 'best' fish may not necessarily be the biggest, and the judges decision is final.

To enter - please submit a photo of your / your childs fish in this thread along with the anglers name, age and some brief details on the fish and where it was caught. Entries will be accepted until the END OF MAY 2009. Fish must be caught from a kayak.

OK, kids - good luck and get fishing!!!


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

why oh why did i have to turn 17 last month


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

hey daveyg, whats the time frame , i have some photos of my youngest daughter with some kingfish from december. Would that be acceptable.?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yeah sorry about the lack of detail. Fish must be caught between now and end of May, and must be legal size.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

sounds awesome, thanks guys!

it doesn't have to be in a yak does it?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

occy said:


> Davey, I have a few of the first original AKFF T shirts (now collectors items) left over from my initial run a couple of years ago. You are welcome to have them as prizes for this or other comps if you want.
> 
> There are only smalls left (which is still quite generous actually), as for some reason the bigger sizes (up to 4XXXX I might add :shock: ) were the most popular. Not quite sure what that says about yak fisho's, but either there are a lot of fat bastards here, or we just like oversized T shirts. ;-) :lol: :lol:
> 
> I can get them to you when I drop off the trolley if you want.


sounds good thanks occy.

ps. You're not eligible for the 'juniors' fishing comp Paul... :lol:


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

no i caught a 1.2 m flatty over easter but i cant enter it as it is to old grrr 
AS I RELEASED IT IT MEANS I NEED TO CATH IT AGEN.. also does it need the date on the photo ;-)


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Davey G said:


> ps. You're not eligible for the 'juniors' fishing comp Paul... :lol:


 yeah Bugger  Looks like we'll just have to wait for the Seniors (over 60's) Comp then Occulator :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

DougOut said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > ps. You're not eligible for the 'juniors' fishing comp Paul... :lol:
> ...


Its called the AKFF fishing comp and it runs every month. Old farts are welcome too. :lol:


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Davey G said:


> Old farts


 Old Farts you say :shock: now-now-now-you-you just hang on a second,
Why you-you-you-you, you just never mind about that, 
Why you-you-you-you, don't you worry about that
many-many-many a good tune has been played on-a-on-a-on-aaaa a Horse of an entirely different colour
just-just-just-just you never mind, 
now-now-now that's all I'm going to say about the matter.


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi guys im 14 years old and here is my fish. It was caught on a live mullet on 6kg line after an epic 15-20 minute battle, everything was done on my own successfully.




























Thanks heaps guys Josho 8)


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

well that fish is bigger than my kid lol :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Heres a photo of the prize selection. Thanks again to Buff for his generous donation.

ps Josho, when did you catch that beast?


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

The jewie was caught yesterday

Josho 8)


----------



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

geeez why couldnt anyone tell me about this before i decided to leave my kayak down the coast 

buff could u make this a regular :lol:

this could be alot of fun us young blokes who need some new lures ;-)

ps. buff if you really need to get rid of some of your lures then ill pm you my address :lol: ;-)


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Just had a re-read and noticed I'm been dropped into judging the comp ;-) 
The main thing I'll be looking for in the photos (as well as the other prerequisites) is "Does it look like you are having FUN" 
Big smiles and happy faces to show off just how much fun Yak fishing really is will go a long way 

So remember don't be put off if you see someone getting a bigger fish than you, just put on a bigger smile :lol:  ;-)

Have Fun


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

It's hard to smile when you can hardly hold it buff :lol:

Josho 8)


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

josho said:


> It's hard to smile when you can hardly hold it buff :lol:
> 
> Josho 8)


----------



## littletess (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi my name is Tessa and I am 10 years old and I love fishing.
I caught this salmon at Safety Beach with my dad and I did my first trip report with a video.
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=27002
Here is a photo of me and my fish.








Cya
littletess


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

hi im dean, im 15 and absolutely love fishing 
i caught this squid out off campbells cove with my uncle (rhino171)


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

Hold on wait to Sunday I got a secret weapon ,a day of work. Josho Jew fish will look like a soba( baby jewfish) to mine hahaha (laugh) 
no wait to sun day I have this in the net (common term I have this in the bag turn into a fishing reference)


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

cummins said:


> hold on wait to sunday i got a scert weapen a day of work josho jew fish will look like a soba to mine hahah no wait to sun dat i have this in the net


 what was that in english?


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Well the end of the Comp has come and with three fantastic entrance, Josho with his cracker Jewie, Littletess with some great Salmon and showing us all the basics of lift and wind and last but in now way least Breamski with my favorite sea food Squid























I cant decide a winner mainly as your smiles show what Yak fishing is all about - Getting out there and having Fun.
So with that I'm going to top up the prize pool so all get an equal share 

So guys and girl If you could PM me your postal address (get you Mum or Dads Permission) the Prizes will be sent your way.
And again some great shots there folks


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

Thanks buff :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
more goodies added to the tackle box 8)
pm sent


----------



## Starver (Aug 18, 2008)

Well done Breamski keep those fish coming.

Cheers Pete.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry double post.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

josho said:


> Hi guys im 14 years old and here is my fish. It was caught on a live mullet on 6kg line after an epic 15-20 minute battle, everything was done on my own successfully. Theaps guys Josho 8)


OMG! Thats one hell of a fish for a 14yr old (no offense), great work on landing it yourself! ;-)


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

recieved my prize yesterday
very happy :mrgreen:
thanks
http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/3530/p1010138y.jpg


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks heaps for the prizes guys i got mine on friday hopefully u'lll see them hangin out of some mouths 

Cheers josho 8)


----------



## littletess (Apr 22, 2009)

Thankyou for sending me some prizes.
I haven't used any yet but there really cool.
Thanks
Tess


----------

